# This is going to seem like a "simple" question, but Im frustrated



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hang in there with it! Rome wasn't built in a day. Couple ideas:

If the idea is to keep her engaged during a training session -- where you're working on a number of different things and, for example, you want to keep her interest while transitioning from working on sit to down -- or whatever -- you can use YOU to help keep her attention on you. Talk to her playfully, change how you physically move around in her space - from normal movement, to slower, stalk-y movement, etc. to be visually interesting. If she looks away, quickly do something interesting to get her back. Reach out and goose her (in play, so long as she isn't the personality type to be overly concerned of offended). As you maintain her attention with your behavior, periodically add a treat reinforcement into the mix.

If the goal is to build eye contact attention, that's something you can shape. Couple ways to work on that:

A. Total free-shaping: Stand with her on the leash, say nothing, wait until she glances your direction and click/treat. Start with 10 treats set aside and keep track of how much time passes before you're able to reward 10 offered glances. Do this over three sessions. The total time should get shorter as she catches on that looking at you earns the treat. Then you up the criteria to, maybe, she has to look at you for a count of 2 seconds. (Time your seconds consistently -- "one alligator, two alligator, etc.") Slowly add time. And yes, for now, she's reward EVERY TIME she meets criteria. If the environment is too crazy that she's not offering any attention, move to a quieter location. I VERY IMPORTANT part of shaping is that the environment is conducive to the dog's success.

B. Lure/Prompt Attention - Some people start with a treat to help prompt the attention. I've taught it this way to beginners in a group class. Show the dog a treat by wafting it under their nose, then up toward your face. Dog looks for 1 second and then you feed the treat. This can work well to teach the "look" cue where the dog turns away from something to look at you, but I find in the long run, it's not nearly as good as shaping to teach the overall concept of attentiveness to handler.

True, consistent attentiveness to handler can take a long time, so be patient and don't beat yourself up if it's not coming together as fast as you'd like.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Dogs do go through a rebellious stage at about that age that can be a bit frustrating. Just crank the training up a notch and you will make it through. It does get better, I promise.


----------



## epollum (Apr 12, 2011)

It really takes a lot of time and patience. I really liked what FlyingQuizini said, I used the click and treat method for Bart. I also started off by working in my rec room with the doors closed and no tv, or anything. Setting up to not be distracted made it easier for him to pay attention, I feel. After he did well in that setting, I took him to the back yard.. and then did it again out for a walk. Now we can almost anywhere and he will always focus on me when I give him the "look" command.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I didnt realize this was a trained response (just shows you how little I knew). 
But aren't there dogs who are more "focused" on their owners just by their nature, or maybe it is more that some dogs are more eager to please their owner?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

lgnutah said:


> I didnt realize this was a trained response (just shows you how little I knew).
> But aren't there dogs who are more "focused" on their owners just by their nature, or maybe it is more that some dogs are more eager to please their owner?


IMO, I suppose there is the odd dog who is more naturally attentive, but dogs live to please themselves, not their owners -- so in reality, I think the dogs that seem to be more eager to please are just easier to motivate and/or are motivated by less obvious things. "Obvious" isn't the right word --- but what I'm trying to say is that some dogs might be more motivated by the owner's attention/praise/petting ----- vs. other dogs who are more interested in the environment and so for those dogs, the attentiveness is something you train and build.

Quiz is extremely attentive, but most of it has been built. Had I not trained for it, it's not something he would've naturally offered on his own.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Most importantly set your dog up for success. Start working with your dog in an environment with minimal distractions until you are able to get consistent success in what ever methods you are using to train. You can work in a more complicated environment once your dog has a good understanding of what you want him to do.
Make it fun for both of you or you will only get frustrated. And yes it takes time, patience and persistance to have reliability in any setting.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> Most importantly set your dog up for success. Start working with your dog in an environment with minimal distractions until you are able to get consistent success in what ever methods you are using to train. You can work in a more complicated environment once your dog has a good understanding of what you want him to do.
> Make it fun for both of you or you will only get frustrated. And yes it takes time, patience and persistance to have reliability in any setting.


Totally agree. And would add that when time, patience and persistance are mentioned it can take months or even years to get total focus and then it needs to be maintained <sigh>.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It needs time and consistency.

You first shape the behavior by saying "YES" or clicking and then praising/rewarding the dog every time he offers a good watch. <- And I found it helps doing this even when not training, to capture that natural behavior and put a word to it.

And work in LOW distraction zones early. Build distractions slowly as the dog is more successful. 

And if you use corrections (like I do), they only come after the dog understands what "watch" means and I expect him to hold that watch. Meaning that I'm going to go "ah-ah" when my dog looks away and immediately reward when he looks back. 

^ I think Jacks was easier because I shaped the behavior earlier with him. He was an 8 week old puppy when I started. And I started in our quiet and low distraction zone upstairs hall. 

At this point I don't know if he was "the type of puppy" who is more attentive or if the early start training made a big difference. 

When I trained Danny, it did take him a bit longer to learn things... mainly because I was new at the training. It took us a bit longer (a couple years) because I was learning everything too. So by the time I learned how to teach watch, he was a smidgeon older and becoming more interested in the world beyond him and me. 

ETA - And I should say a good watch goes into teaching attention while walking or heeling. But not all people have a good solid "moving watch" by the time they are working on controlled walk in class. That's why people put treats in their mouth to spit at their dogs when least expected. Or lure with the treat in hand. <- For Jacks first year, I usually kept a treat in my left hand and held to my left hip bone. This produced the sight picture I wanted - his head and shoulders close to that area and him looking up. He would get treats when I released him or put him into a sit - and those releases only came when I had perfect attention. 

And like everyone else said, it's a LOT easier to do all of the work at home in a quiet area of the house or your yard where you can truly teach your dog without competing with disteactions.


----------



## Colorwolf (Feb 21, 2011)

Truth be told, I sux at teaching focus to Buddy. Prolly just coz i dun got the patience 
But Buddy focuses naturally when i'm holding any form of food or drink. Maybe i should try with the treats.
Great advice from ya'll


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Thank You all.

Its funny because focus was really the first thing I taught Roxy. She does focus and can hold it for about 5 seconds and sometimes longer before her eyes start looking elsewhere...her head doesn't move but those sweet eyes do  So In my home whether its a busy day or quiet day here I can get her focus. In class we went outside and while she did sit by my side, her focus didn't last to long. Like a child who does the bare essentials to get by!!

Ill just stay consistent... but at class I did feel like a complete failure. Maybe just an off day for both of us. I have reread all the replies several times and have picked up on some good advice in each one. 
Thanks again


----------



## Sid (Apr 20, 2011)

Try clicking and treating every time she looks at you. Or you can call her by name and when she looks up at you, click and treat. Also, try doing this when she is hungry. In that way, she will pay more attention. I tried this on my dog and it worked. He's concentrating and focusing a little more.


----------

